# 나는 내 조국 폴란드에 대해 이야기하고 싶습니다



## twilight_accalia

hi everyone, 

so basically I've took up Korean this semester because it did seem like a niche intriguing language and Im really enjoying it, except that there is an exam next week and it freaks me out a tiny bit...I was wondering if there is a kind soul willing to have a look at my clumsy Korean piece for oral presentation and correct any mistakes or fragments that do not sound well...? 


I would be so, so grateful <3 


나는 내 조국 폴란드에 대해 이야기하고 싶습니다. 폴란드는 유럽의 동쪽에 위치하고 있습니다. 그것은 중간 크기의 나라입니다. 수도 바르샤바이라고합니다. 이는 다른 유럽 국가로 잘 발달 된 것은 아니지만 많은 좋은 장소와 아름다운 풍경이 있습니다. 북쪽에서, 우리는 바다를 끼고있다. 바다는 매우 따뜻한 아니라 해변은 깨끗합니다. 남쪽에서 높이 산이 있습니다. 내가 어렸을 때, 부모님은 하이킹 데려다하는 데 사용됩니다. 그것은 피로와 내가 정말 싫어하지만 지금 다시 그렇게하고 싶습니다. 또한, 방문 할 가치가 많은 역사 유적이있다. 폴란드어 사람들은 친절하고 일반적으로 친절하지만, 그들은 또한 많은 불평을 좋아합니다. 불행하게도 폴란드의 경제 상황이 좋지 않은 영국에서 일하는 많은 폴란드 인이 이유입니다. 나는 곧 더 나은 변화를 바랍니다.


----------



## Indosraram

나는 내 조국 폴란드에 대해 이야기하고 싶습니다. 폴란드는 유럽의 동쪽에 위치하고 있습니다. *폴란드는* 중간 크기의 나라입니다. 수도*는* 바르샤바*이라고합**입*니다. 이는 다른 유럽 국가*로**들만큼* 잘 발달 된 것은 아니지만 많은 좋은 장소와 아름다운 풍경이 있습니다. 북쪽에서, 우리는 바다를 끼고*^*있*습니*다. *바다는 매우 따뜻한 아니라* 해변은 깨끗합니다. 남쪽에서 높*이**은* 산이 있습니다. 내가 어렸을 때, 부모님은* 저와 함께 *하이킹을 *자주 가셨습니다.**데려다하는 데 사용됩니다.*그것은 *피로와**피곤했기 때문에* 내가 정말 싫어*하**했*지만 지금*은* 다시 그렇게*^*하고 싶습니다. 또한, 방문 할 가치가 많은 역사 유적이*^*있*습니*다. 폴란드*어* 사람들은 *친절하고* 일반적으로 친절하지만, *그들은 또한 많은 불평을 좋아합니다.* *영국에서 일하는 폴란드인이 많은 것이 지금 폴란드의 경제 상황이 좋지 않다는 것을 보여줍니다. *나는 곧 더 나은 변화를 바랍니다.

I don't understand what you want to say in underlined part 

1) Do you want to say that your ocean is warm?
2) It literally means "They like many complaints as well", so if you want to say "They like to complain as well" -> 그들은 또한 불평하기를 좋아합니다.

And i like your last sentence very, very much! You are very good at Korean 
I have Polish roommate, i know Polish is way more difficult to learn, so...
Keep up!


----------



## twilight_accalia

Thanks a million for help! It is very much appreciated 

Regarding the unclear bits:
1) I wanted to say: "Although the sea is not warm, the beaches are very clean". (which is not very true by way )
2) yes that's exactly what I meant, "but they like to complain as well"


I'm not sure if Polish is more difficult to learn, certainly not when you've been born as a Pole ^^ Myself, I find Chinese much easier than Korean...but perhaps that has to do with the length time of studying it. But  I'm going to Korea this summer so hopefully that will advance my language ability a tiny bit...

Regards to your Polish roommate


----------



## Indosraram

Answer to No. 1

바다는 따뜻하지 않지만, 해변은 매우 깨끗합니다.

Have a nice time in Korea


----------

